# miami stamped on model A hub



## bikiba (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm drawing a blank on my google searches.
I have an ND Model A hub, but there is no new departure stamping on the hub. Just Miami? 
any ideas on this one?


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## bikiba (Nov 14, 2015)

@catfish - Is that a corbin?

Here are some really terrible blackberry pix


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 14, 2015)

It's a model A! So it's stamped Miami in the center of the shell? Cool!


----------



## Wcben (Nov 14, 2015)

Very cool, Ive seen lots of Miami built bikes with A's, but that's the first Miami stamped A.... That is the logo for the Miami badged bikes too!


----------



## bikiba (Nov 15, 2015)

Rusty - Yeah i thought it was cool too. 

wcben - i was thinking i would find something on the internet related to the miami built cycles, but I couldnt find anything.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 15, 2015)

You can find allot of information on here in reference to the Miami Cycle and Mfg. company.  They were kinda like General Motors.... A BIG company that built a number of brands... The premium brand being Racycle but, Miami was another of the brands... Do a search here for Miami, Racycle, Flying Merkel, Latonia, Hudson, Ray, all of those searches should bring up some info, especially Racycle.  Here is a image of a Miami bike that this hub may have been found on, this bike is not mine, it's just the nicest Miami badged ride I could come up with quickly.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes i know the miami built bikes  sorry my last post was kinda misleading

I should have wrote  "wcben - i was thinking i would find something on the internet related to the miami built cycles *having a stamped hub*, but I couldnt find anything."

i posted it on facebook too in the classic hub group ... i'll post it in the wheelmen FB group. Someone has to have seen something like this before.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 15, 2015)

I search everyday for Racycle and relatively often for Miami, look at images all the time, haven't seen another Miami stamped "A"


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Nov 16, 2015)

Did you check the adds in boys life after Westfield bought them

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## filmonger (Nov 16, 2015)

1915 Miami Cat

This relates to the Miami Band Hub..... but might still help narrow this question down


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

rare


----------



## Cdollar4 (Jan 25, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 250846



I want thus hub...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

